# Goldenmotor HPC700 Brushless Motor Controller



## smpavlik (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Gentlemen

There are many treads discussed BLDC controllers. I'm building my own one but this is time consuming task and I dont want to loose time waiting for results. I want to use e-car now and build my electronics in parallel.

It looks at present time the only option is Kelly and Sevcon controllers. I don't want to touch Kelly because I had very bad experience with the company and its stuff. Sevcon looks better but overpriced. What about Goldenmotor HPC500/700 series? My target is 96V/500A and I'm going to take a risk to try HPC700. Does anybody had experience with the controller? Is it good enough for ME0913 and 2000lb car?

Just in case, this is a user guide 
http://www.goldenmotor.com/HPC Series Controller User Guide.pdf


----------



## smpavlik (Mar 28, 2011)

Nobody had experience with the company?

OK. Let me be a guinea pig...


----------



## cpct (May 31, 2012)

We used a HPC300 at 48V with their 5kW motor for a kart a few years ago but after some frustrating problems (random cutouts) switched to a Kelly. The latter worked right out of the box.
I've seen their documentation is getting better in the meanwhile and they actually offer a programming cable now, so maybe things have improved...


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Smpavlik I too have been interested by these controllers but had not done research yet on them. Do you have a price for them yet? Which controller meets 96v/500A? Is that not a bit high for the ME0913?


----------



## smpavlik (Mar 28, 2011)

> I too have been interested by these controllers but had not done research yet on them. Do you have a price for them yet? Which controller meets 96v/500A? Is that not a bit high for the ME0913?


I had tried Kelly's KLB96401 and it didn't provide advertised current. After heavy fighting with the company I've return it back and then the controller was de-rated to KBL96351 (peak current was 400A for 1 min, become 350A for 30 Sec). I've removed the company from my list.

Now I've crossed fingers and ordered HPC700 96V/560A for 920USD from GoldenMotor. GM engineer said the max supported voltage ~120V, which fits 96V-volt battery pack. He also said GM has many customers who use HPC700 with ME0913 and the controller is "super good" quality 

I expect the controller to arrive within 2 weeks. I'll keep you posted


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Does the 3-phase brushless dc permanent magnet motor use hall sensors for commutation, or is there some sort of resolver signal being generated by hall sensors? Is this built into the motor winding or an added sensor on a shaft...


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

There are 2 models of this 10/30kW motor, one with halls and one with resolver.


----------



## smpavlik (Mar 28, 2011)

kennybobby said:


> Does the 3-phase brushless dc permanent magnet motor use hall sensors for commutation, or is there some sort of resolver signal being generated by hall sensors? Is this built into the motor winding or an added sensor on a shaft...



ME0913 has hall position sensors. The sensors are actually an extra part added on a shaft but built in the motor. It depends on controller type to use or not the sensors. But sensor-less solution has difficulty with motor start until the motor reaches certain RPM and back EMF become sensible.


----------



## smpavlik (Mar 28, 2011)

tylerwatts said:


> There are 2 models of this 10/30kW motor, one with halls and one with resolver.


What is the "resolver" ? As I know, there's single ME0913 motor with hall sensors. Sometimes the motor is called BLDC, sometimes PMAC, but this is the same motor.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Correct. PMAC is a more accurate term. The resolver is a position sensor in the housing ans on the shaft of the ME1115 model. It is the same motor just a different rear housing to hold the resolver. That is much closer position control as there are only 3 halls but the resolver has I think 30 exact measure points. So better start off control I believe. Also some controllers don't like halls and require a resolver.

Edit: corrected motor code.


----------

